# Scratch Server Build



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm back, and I have a few projects going on... Two of them are on hold for the winter and because I have started a new project that I deem more important...

I have recently decided I want a server for my home... Something to set up private FTP and Media on... And I came across a Dell Poweredge Tower server, which is nice, but I need a proprietary PSU that will cost me $250+... I don't even know if the board is good...

So I ordered myself an Intel SE7520BB2 Server Board and a couple of mPGA 478 Dual Core, low power Xeons... 

Searching around for a server enclosure was not a very good experience... I had the choice of a few ugly generic boxes, some used (and quite pricey) Intel Server Cases and a whole slew of Rack mount enclosures (also quite pricey)...

So, I decided to flex the creative muscle and build one from scratch... Here is what is done so far...

Today, I completed the motherboard tray. Built from 18G steel sheet, hand cut, hammered (no sheet metal brake) and welded. 

The fresh sheet steel, straight from the store...









Template in place, making rough measurements...









Cut to size, notched and ready to bend... Keith is drilling the holes for the spot welds.









Edge shot... All bent and welded... Notice the hammer marks in the steel... Sometimes the "Old Fashioned" way is the most satisfying!









Here is a shot of the MoBo tray with all of the stand-offs in place.









Here are a few shots of the board all mounted up, the last one being with the heatsinks mounted (to make sure everything fit). 

























Next step is to get the heatsinks modified to fit properly. I am having an issue with this setup, due to the fact that the mPGA478 Xeons weren't around for very long. The heatsinks shown in the picture are for Socket 604. They fit fine in the mounting, but Socket604 is a physically thicker socket, plus the 604 Xeons had integrated heat spreaders, so the heatsink actually sits about 1/8" off of the CPU die... I have to cut the legs down and add spacers (or stronger springs) to the mounting screws... Once that is done I can get her to POST and run through the gamut.

I will be posting my next update with the boards POST. :grin:

Special thanks to Wrench97 for getting me started in the right direction!

~GZ


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

HAHAHA! Yer as bad as me about hopping from one project the next!

At the rate I'm going, I might get one or two actually done BEFORE I die....maybe.

Looks good, though. Got a nice start on this one.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a quick diagram showing my plans for layout. (Keep in mind, done quickly in MS paint, it is not to scale)

Holes will be cut in the mobo tray for wire routing.

4 to 6 HDD hot swap rack. I plan on putting a removable panel over the hot swap rack so I don't have to open the case to remove and replace HDDS.

I am also thinking of fabricating a duct to fit over the memory and CPU's to help with cooling airflow. I plan on the front of the case being primarily open.

There is no need for an optical drive since I will be loading programs and files via network or USB, if necessary I will use a USB optical drive.

Any comments questions or ideas are welcome.

-GZ

@Acuta... Yeah, there are good reasons the other projects are on hold... I will finish most of them (probably not carbon fiber, but hey) by the end of the year. I just re-prioritized my projects, and this takes precedence. I also have 3 side projects I will share with everyone once they are complete. But I want input on this one.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

POST is successful!!! I barely had enough time to see the POST screen before the video cut off.

My voice sounds a little off because my sinuses are painfully clogged.

YouTube - DSCN0362 1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Windows Server 2008?
Windows Server 2008 R2?

Courtesy of Microsoft TechNet - Windows Server 2008 R2 (build 7600/ maybe 7601) - 180 day free trial - 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/ff183870.aspx

Try it !!

Nice system you put together, Bruce.

John


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks!

I still have a lot of work to do and have been putting a lot of thought into the OS I am going to be using, but haven't decided yet. That 180 day trial is definitely tempting!

Unfortunately I am limited to a 32bit OS due to the processor architecture. I did install Windows 7 without a hitch last night, just for test purposes. When I tried to install Linux, though, it kept freezing up at the GUI.

I will keep everyone updated with progress. I am working on the rest of the plans right now, so once I get everything ironed out, I am going to start on the back panel.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is 90-day Windows 7 x86 Enterprise Edition trial - Windows 7 Enterprise Trial Download

Server 2008 build 6001 is available for up to 240-day trial (initial 60-day trial can be rearmed up to 3x) -

Download details: Windows Server 2008 Enterprise

Server 2008 = same 6001 build as Vista SP1. They both use the same SP2 update, which would update it to build 6002.

Too bad Server 2008 R2 is only offered in x64 & x64IA.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy jebus those fans are LOUD.  May I suggest some cooling mods? ; )

Even getting almost a full year of free Server, I'm not sure that's going to justify the cost yer gonna end up forking out in the end. Good luck with Linux! My only "problem" with Linux is trying to find various drivers or I'd use it for several machines.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Acuta73 said:


> Holy jebus those fans are LOUD. May I suggest some cooling mods? ; )
> 
> Even getting almost a full year of free Server, I'm not sure that's going to justify the cost yer gonna end up forking out in the end. Good luck with Linux! My only "problem" with Linux is trying to find various drivers or I'd use it for several machines.


The fans won't be as loud inside the case, and I am planning to run a cooling duct from the front of the case over the CPU's later on... I will be looking for passive heatsinks at that point!

Or passive heatsinks I can mod to fit! :grin:

Hold up... How can you suggest a cooling mod when the case isn't even built yet??? :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

gavinzach said:


> Hold up... How can you suggest a cooling mod when the case isn't even built yet??? :laugh:


Simple, cooling outside the case is usually a helluva lot better, TBH. If they are raging that loud in the open air...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Acuta73 said:


> Simple, cooling outside the case is usually a helluva lot better, TBH. If they are raging that loud in the open air...


Not to worry... Once inside the case, you will barely hear them... I am building this thing bulletproof. 18 - 22 gague steel, and I plan on some square stock reinforcement, maybe. She is going to be heavy! But that doesn't matter, she isn't going to be a lan-boy special, so we don't have to worry.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet, what ya gonna host when its done?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is going to be a local server for the most part. Media and files for access from my home network... But I do plan on setting up a private FTP once I upgrade my ISP...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Kinda overkill for a home network dont ya think? But hey...I like overkill lol. 

I had the same thoughts as wolfen1086, I figured a host server


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

shotgn said:


> Kinda overkill for a home network dont ya think? But hey...I like overkill lol.
> 
> I had the same thoughts as wolfen1086, I figured a host server



Overkill?!?!? Nah. Experience is also part of it. I have little knowledge of business and host servers/networking. I have to learn it sometime, unless I want to have to hire other people to come and set-up and maintain my network when I am in business. What better way to learn, than to do. It is the way I have learned just about everything I know.

Plus, it gives me an excuse to do what I love to do most... Create something!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Theirs no such thing as overkill. In my world its called being sure


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Might it be worth adding an 2nd intake fan, just along from the one facing the PSU, so it's facing the 2 CPUs?

I know you haven't got as far as adding the fans yet, but if you're making the case now, the hole can be fitted, before the finishing's done.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking about that... I am going to be fitting a 140mm fan in the exhaust behind the memory slots. (this is going to be one big honking case).

I think I mentioned at some point, the higher the volume of air in the case itself, the less heat builds up, therefore everything stays cooler... On top of it, the entire front of the case is going to be open (no external drive bays)... I was planning on putting the mounting points in the front of the case off the bat, but I am trying to devise a way to make it fully adjustable, there will likely be room for 200mm fans up there, so... lol.

One thing I definitely want is a temperature controlled variable speed exhaust fan. 

Keep an eye out, I am working on the cases structural design now... once I start getting things set, I will put them up for review!

EDIT: if there is enough room in the final design, I am, also going to be putting another exhaust fan between the expansion slots and the PSU to keep a nice, even front to back airflow pattern...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I realized that I never explained what I did to modify the heatsinks to work...

The heatsinks have 4 legs on them and they were too long. My first idea was to cut the legs to the proper lengths and add stronger springs to the screws (which would then be too long). But I had an idea... 

I had stand-offs that seemed to be the perfect height (replace the "legs") and I realized the "legs" were only pressed into place. After a little experimenting, I installed the standoffs in the board, removed the pressed in legs and pressed them in the opposite side of the heatsink.

The screws and springs remained the perfect length without modification and I was able to mount the heatsinks to the board, no cutting required!










Further update... I have Server 2008 installed and running with no issues! Updates went smoothly and I am now on the hunt for video and RAID drivers...

Unfortunately Intel only supports Server 2k3, Windows 2000, and XP on this board... So it is up to me to find compatible drivers.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice! - Another definition of 'Reverse-Engineering' :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Very nice! - Another definition of 'Reverse-Engineering' :grin:


Where I'm from they call that "making it fit"


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

They say "You can't teach a old Dog new tricks, But in this Case I would say You can teach a old Dog a lot of tricks" I am impressed. I am looking forward to the finished project.


----------

